# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  gridview builder height dynamic

## fakhravari

سلام
چطوری میتونم ارتفاع با بزرگترین ایتم set کنم؟
GridView.builder(                    gridDelegate: SliverGridDelegateWithFixedCrossAxisCount(
                        crossAxisCount: 2),
                    padding: const EdgeInsets.only(top: 0),
                    itemCount: _products.length,
                    controller: _sc,
                    itemBuilder: (BuildContext context, int index) {
                      return ProductCard(_products[index]);
                    })

دیتیل نمایش
  Widget ProductCard(GetListProductMobileSearch model) {    return Container(
      child: Card(
        shape: RoundedRectangleBorder(borderRadius: BorderRadius.circular(5)),
        color: Env.ColorWhite,
        child: Column(
          children: <Widget>[
            Container(
              child: CachedNetworkImage(
                  imageUrl: model.image,
                  height: 140,
                  width: double.infinity,
                  fit: BoxFit.fill,
                  placeholder: (context, url) => Image.asset(
                        'assets/images/icon.png',
                        height: 130,
                        width: double.infinity,
                        fit: BoxFit.fill,
                      )),
            ),
            Container(
              child: Padding(
                padding: const EdgeInsets.all(5.0),
                child: Column(
                  children: [
                    Text(model.nameEn,
                        textAlign: TextAlign.left,
                        style: TextStyle(
                            fontSize: 12,
                            color: Colors.black,
                            fontWeight: FontWeight.normal,
                            fontFamily: "Roboto-Medium")),
                    Padding(
                      padding: const EdgeInsets.only(top: 10),
                      child: Text(model.nameFa,
                          textAlign: TextAlign.right,
                          style: TextStyle(
                              fontSize: 12,
                              color: Colors.black,
                              fontWeight: FontWeight.normal,
                              fontFamily: "IRANSansMobile_Bold")),
                    )
                  ],
                ),
              ),
            ),
            Container(
                child: Expanded(
                    child: Align(
              child: Text(
                  (model.totalPrice / 10).toString().FormatNumber() + " تومان",
                  style: Theme.of(context).textTheme.headline1.copyWith(
                      color: Color(0x1d89e4).withOpacity(1.0),
                      fontWeight: FontWeight.w700)),
              alignment: Alignment.center,
            ))),
          ],
        ),
      ),
    );
  }

----------

